# TS-E 24mm II + 2x Mk III Extender



## bushto (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi guys !
I am new to this forum, as well as the Canon system altogether. I recently bought a 5D Mark II.
I am planning to buy the TS-E 24mm II lens, since it's considered to be one of the best among Canon lens and I am very excited to have the tilt/shift/rotating ability.
I will do mostly architectural work, but in my case it often means also using longer focal lenghts (for some detail and creative perspective of the geometry of buildings). On my APS-C camera (Pentax) I like to use 40-55mm. That means I should get closer to 60mm on a FF lens (1.5x crop factor).
I was thinking about buying the lens and a Canon TC 2x Extender, giving me 48mm equivalent which becomes more useful than 1.4x=35mm. I've read forums through and through and the consensus seems to be that with this lens "1.4x gives very good results and 2x is worse". But I struggle to find any real world pictures of that combo (only a chart http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=486&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=4&API=2&LensComp=486&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=1 )
* Bottom line: 
Can anyone give feedback and example pics on TS-E 24mm II + 2x Mk III Extender ?*
Thank you guys!


----------



## Juul (Dec 21, 2012)

Extenders only work on 70-200's, 135L's and up


----------



## PeterJ (Dec 21, 2012)

Juul said:


> Extenders only work on 70-200's, 135L's and up


The combination isn't officially support by Canon, but a cut & paste from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_Extender_EF:

Though not specified by Canon as such, users have reported that the tilt-shift lenses in Canon's line-up can also be used with the extenders. However, when used with an extender, the lens will not pass on the correct aperture to the camera. The focal length stored in the Exif data will also be incorrect.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 21, 2012)

Juul said:


> Extenders only work on 70-200's, 135L's and up



Better not let my TS-E 24L II and extenders read that pearl of wisdom, they might suddenly become incompatible. 

FWIW, the TC is ignored in the EXIF metadata, but otherwise they work fine with TS-E lenses...and with the MP-E 65mm, too.


----------



## bushto (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah, Canon doesn't officialy say it will work together, but I read some threads saying that it does. Also, you can see Intercontinental Exterior Shoot for a video of a professional photographer using a TS-E 24mm II + 1.4x Extender Mk III combo. This seems to be working beautifully.
Im basically interested in opinions about the same use with 2x Extender and the actual image quality it provides.
So... please, anyone ?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 21, 2012)

I've got the both the TS-E 24L II and the 2xIII, but haven't shot with the combo. I might be able to take a few - would a comparison be helpful, e.g. same shot with the 24-105L at ~48mm?


----------



## bushto (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes, that would be great! Also, if you can, add a frame pointed in the same direction without the 2x extender on the 24 II
Thank you so much


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 24, 2012)

Here are a few shots for comparison, each pair is the full image with a 100% crop below, from the region I focused on (the Kelley headstone). All shots were wide open (so, f/4 for the 24-105L, f/3.5 for the TS-E, and f/7.1 for the TS-E + 2x, although that last was still reported as f/3.5).


----------



## symmar22 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have the 24 TS-E II and confirms it works very well with Canon converters. I use it sometimes with the 1.4x when I need a 35mm equivalent, the IQ is still good, but clearly softer than the 24mm. I am afraid the combination with the 2x converter, although possible, will ruin the IQ of this excellent lens. 

I thought about buying the 2x III converter for the same reason, but I think I'll pass and wait for a 45mm TS-E II.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 25, 2012)

Neuro. I am curious. What would MP-E 65 with an extendeer give in images? Is it mainly to increase working distance from the subject?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 25, 2012)

Higher mag than the native lens - up to 7x with the 1.4x TC and 10x with the 2x TC.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Higher mag than the native lens - up to 7x with the 1.4x TC and 10x with the 2x TC.



But with that magnification, you would be hard pressed to be even able to spot the subject in the first place. I once took a macro shot with my 100L on my 5D II of a spider on a wall. It was less than a half cm from end to end. Upon cropping it on the screen I saw that it was actually in the process of deavouring another small spiderlike insect. I would not have been able to see that originally with my own two eyes. 10 times mag would in reality make a microscope with field capabilities!


----------



## PeterJ (Dec 26, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Higher mag than the native lens - up to 7x with the 1.4x TC and 10x with the 2x TC.


I've never owned a tilt-shift lens but did you mind explaining how the magnification increases that much rather than just 1.4 or 2x?


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 26, 2012)

PeterJ said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Higher mag than the native lens - up to 7x with the 1.4x TC and 10x with the 2x TC.
> ...



We were talking about the MP - E65,in regards to other lenses you could use extenders below 135L


----------



## Rat (Dec 26, 2012)

PeterJ said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Higher mag than the native lens - up to 7x with the 1.4x TC and 10x with the 2x TC.
> ...


Max magnification of the MP-E 65 is 5x. 5 times 1.4 is 7x, 5 times 2 is 10x. As might be expected


----------



## 87vr6 (Dec 26, 2012)

Maybe instead of tubes, get the 45 or 90 ts/e lenses..


----------



## bushto (Dec 27, 2012)

Great, thank you so much, neuroanatomist!!
In those pictures you can clearly see the drop in the IQ of 24mm ts-e so I guess it's a no-go.
I ordered the kenko pro 1.4x teleconverter instead - I hope it won't be worse than canon mk iii!


----------



## PeterJ (Dec 28, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> PeterJ said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Thanks my bad, I'd missed a MP - E65 had come into the equation and was wondering how an extender could increase the magnification of a TS lens 7 or 10x relative to original magnification.


----------

